# Mountain Bike to Commuter Tire Help Please!



## Jason Saldana (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello Fellow Bikers!

I need help with converting my 2010 Gary Fisher Marlin to a commuter bike. First task on my list is changing my tires. Currently I have on the stock tires that came with the bike:

Front: 26 x 2.25" Bontrager Jones XR, Rear: 26 x 2.20" Bontrager Jones XR

After doing some research I would like to switch to Schwalbe Big Apple HS 430 tires
however I am stuck on what size to order.

The tire comes in 26x2.00, 26x2.15, and 26x2.35.

I have tried to consult my bikes manual but it does not list what size it is capable of handling

Any suggestions for what would fit best would be well appreciated, I would also welcome 
any other suggestions on converting my bike to a commuter.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Take a tape measure and note the space between your fork legs and your seatstays. It will give you a rough (but not exact) idea of tire capacity.

You'll be fine with the two smaller sizes, without measuring. Probably the 2.35, too, but it's tough to say exactly.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome!

I'd add some fenders unless you don't get any rain. They keep you a lot cleaner and drier. I'd choose one of the narrower two tires, unless you want to max out the plush cruiser feel. Tell us a little more about your commute (distance, city/rural, etc.) to get better advice. If you work days, you probably don't need anything else right away, but soon you will need some lights, so you'll want to budget for that.

Hope you enjoy commuterland!


----------



## Jason Saldana (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you both for the help! I am going to be commuting about 15-20 miles in the city, and also would like to occasionally keep up with my wife on her road bike. 

From your help I have defiantly decided small would be the way to go, but now just need to figure out 2.0 or 2.15.

Fenders are on the wish list until i get some more money, along with some type of saddle bag solution.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Sksbrowndog (Dec 25, 2012)

This is the tire I use and I love it.
Amazon.com: Serfas Drifter Tire with FPS: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Take a look at the Geax Evolution, I liked it better then the Big Apple. And in 1.9 it's more commuter friendly then the Big Apple 2plus size tires.
products « Geax.com


----------



## molsen234 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was torn between these:
Continental Bicycle - City RIDE II

and these:
Continental Bicycle - Sport CONTACT

In the end I got the CityRIDE II 26x1.75, because that's what my LBS had, they just received them fresh from Continental (or some distributor) and had to unpack them for me 

Must say I am very pleased with the road grip and low rolling resistance, they are also very quiet. 1.75 seems wide enough for me. Parts of my commute have roughly laid tiles, but I barely feel it.

If you go for the Big Apples, I think you'll be happy with both 2.0 and 2.15, maybe depending on your weight, the larger (2.15) could be more comfy. I weigh 95kg and do fine with 1.75.


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

i have schwalbe big apples on my commuter [salsa el mariachi 29er 29x2.0], they are plenty big enough ... i have used these for the past couple of years without any issues or complaint, however they aren't a really fast tyre, i think they were designed as a cruiser type tyre ... pumped up to about 80psi they roll along nicely, but it is still hard work to keep it at speed ...


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

hoogie said:


> i have schwalbe big apples on my commuter [salsa el mariachi 29er 29x2.0], they are plenty big enough ... i have used these for the past couple of years without any issues or complaint, however they aren't a really fast tyre, i think they were designed as a cruiser type tyre ... pumped up to about 80psi they roll along nicely, but it is still hard work to keep it at speed ...


80 psi in a 2" wide tire is really high. Also, the max pressure recommended according to Schwalbe's website is 70psi.

Bicycle Tires and Tubes


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I commute on my MTB with off road tires and think it is totally the way to go. 

A lot depends on your route, riding style, and personality but for me the ability to really go over curbs, down stairs, cut through single track sections, and hit trails on the way back home his what I like about commuting. For what it is worth I am also riding single speed.

Most of my commute is road and paved paths but really going full road bike speed in these areas generally does not feel safe. I like riding slower so I don't tangle with dog walkers, joggers, or rush rush hour traffing drivers who are on their cell phone. My average speed is generally around 12mph and I don't really want full speed tires.

The fat wide MTB tires are also super comfortable for the road sections.

The final bit is that my tires are setup tubeless with sealant so flats are very rare.

If my route was more back country roads I might take a different approach but for a commute around 10 miles in Raleigh, NC going MTB works well for me.


----------

